# IDEs



## graudeejs (Mar 3, 2010)

Uhhh they start to drive me nuts...
Basically I thought there was only two options:
1) netbeans
2) eclipse

I wanted to use IDE that would suit for C/C++ and php development.
* netbeans totally pissed me off when I imported project from Ubuntu Linux to FreeBSD and refused to build project, because it was written on linux.... [All code was 100% portable]
I can't seam to find any non-hackish way to permanently disable Makefile automatic generation
* eclipse - Quite nice, but some errors occurred, when I was trying to set up it to be able to run app, that I just compiled.

Final decision: to hell with them all, I get back to vim - The most powerful Editor on most powerful Operating system


----------



## Business_Woman (Mar 3, 2010)

And the question is?


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 3, 2010)

GUI building IDEs like Code::Blocks (wxSmith) and Visual Studio 2003+ (Winforms only, MFC is a poor design) are pretty awsome.

I think where you went wrong is that you used IDEs which runs on the Java VM (Eclipse and Netbeans)... This makes it far too slow, especially for something so complex as an IDE.

Give Code::Blocks a try.

I must admit, vi is great but for programming I need intellisense, it saves me from the need of actually reading / learning how to use a library


----------



## vermaden (Mar 3, 2010)

@killasmurf86

Check *geany*, its really simple, fast and light, yet powerfull IDE in GTK2, it ieven supports code audocompletion/snippets.


----------



## Oxyd (Mar 3, 2010)

There also is QtCreator.  Qt is not mere GUI toolkit anymore, it's a whole application framework.  And QtCreator is the IDE -- it looks rather nice, though I haven't played much with it.  I think it would need to be persuaded a bit to stop putting Qt dependencies everywhere, unless you want to build Qt apps.

Then there is KDevelop.  Previous version have been ugly and useless -- I hear that the latest and greatest is rather good.  Might be worth giving it a try.

Let's not forget Emacs -- I hear that besides kitchen sink and coffee brewer it also has some sort of autocompletion, presumably more advanced than vim's.  (I never quite got any of these vim plugins to stop being a nuisance and being helpful, myself.  IDE autocompletion often is useful for me (though autocompleting C++ really seems to be a challenge and these completions are still far from perfect -- it works wonders for non-C++ languages, though).)

Well, pick your poison.


----------



## phoenix (Mar 3, 2010)

Oxyd already mentioned KDevelop.  KDevelop from KDE SC 4.4 is supposedly on par with Visual Studio, and supports a large number of development languages.

There's also Quanta/KDEWebDev if you just want nice syntax highlighting with hooks into build environments.

And, there's also KATE, if you want things to be more manual (basically just syntax highlighting, code folding, and such, with the odd hook into CLI tools).


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 11, 2010)

I tried many IDEs again 
Didnt' try KDevelop, cause I don't want to install KDE gigaports 

my conclusion:
They all suck for me. I'm sticking with:
editors/vim + devel/cscope + devel/ctags + devel/subversion / devel/git + devel/astyle + devel/cgdb + x11/rxvt-unicode+ tools in FreeBSD base + devel/cppcheck + devel/splint

This is really the best IDE for me.


What tool-chain are you using?


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 11, 2010)

Is there a plugin for vim which enables intellisence?

The only one I found seems to only work on Windows gvim 

Then, I too can drop IDEs


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 11, 2010)

Sorry, I don't know, but have you tried to use cscope and ctags with vim? I think it works quite good


----------



## aragon (Mar 11, 2010)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Check *geany*, its really simple, fast and light, yet powerfull IDE in GTK2, it ieven supports code audocompletion/snippets.


Seconded.


----------



## ckester (Mar 11, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> II'm sticking with:
> editors/vim + devel/cscope + devel/ctags + devel/subversion / devel/git + devel/astyle + devel/cgdb + x11/rxvt-unicode+ tools in FreeBSD base



+1

This is my toolset too.

I tend to think that an IDE is a profoundly un-Unixy idea.  Why should I use a large, monolithic app with every "feature" under the sun to write small, coherently defined and loosely coupled utilities that do one thing and do it well?


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 14, 2010)

Just discovered 2 tools
devel/cppcheck & devel/splint
I'll investigate splint later more carefully, but I was very impressed by cppcheck when it found 2 memory leaks in one of my source files. This tool is definitely included in my permanent development tools from now on.


----------



## ProFTP (Mar 14, 2010)

1) kate 
2) bluefish (php,html)
3) vim


----------



## FRANCOIS (Mar 25, 2010)

Anjuta


----------



## tobe (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm using geany, with the SVN plugin and the project plugin.


----------

